# -



## jw (Mar 18, 2006)

-


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 18, 2006)

mine ok?


----------



## JohnV (Mar 18, 2006)

Trevor:
Doesn't this sound like a double standard to you? You have to check the size of you avatar, but you don't have to check you guns at the door.

Sorry Josh, I'm now a Duke fan.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 19, 2006)

You still ought to check your guns at the door, Josie. 

I saw Cowboys just recently. The whole family saw it. They all think it was one of Duke's best. They still like his appearance on the Lucy Show better, though. That's one thing Clint never did. 

Anyways, Josh, you've got one of the best signature boxes on the Board. Nice.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 19, 2006)

Trevor:

You need a shorter tie. That'll do it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

Josh,

As it is the PB rule, I abide. For the sake of accuracy, however, I must point out that Avatar size has no effect on the amount of bandwidth (aka data transfer) charged against the Puritanboard's web hosting account.

In order to display an Avatar on the PB one must host their own image on an outside web host. The only bandwidth that the Puritanboard uses in order to display an avatar (or any other image linked elsewhere) is the hypertext that "points" the user's browser to the location to download the image. The hosting account that holds the avatar is the account that is "charged" with the bandwidth or "data transfer".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2006)

Trevor,

I am showing 141x188.

Here are a few options to get it under the 150 pixel dimension limit:

Option 1:






Option 2:





Option 3:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL @ option 3


----------



## satz (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> LOL @ option 3




lol !!!


----------



## caddy (Mar 20, 2006)

That's Rich ! 



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> LOL @ option 3


----------

